# Advice about SCRs



## PMWest (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello,

I'm a new member with a bad ETC dimmer. It's the standard D20 dual 20-amp module, one dimmer of which is stuck full-on, regardless of dmx signal.

ETC says I can replace the whole module but since this is for a small non-profit company I'm looking for an inexpensive alternative. Does anyone know a source and part number for a replacement SCR?

Many thanks,
Peter West


----------



## DaveySimps (Feb 20, 2009)

Welcome PMWest! Glad to have you here. You might want to try the search function if you have not already done so, to see what you can fine. If you cannot find your answer there, consider posting in the lighting forum. Many folks do not look at the new member forum on a regular basis. 

I would recommend calling your local lighting shop to see what they recommend. Perhaps they can make the repair, instead of getting a new module. If not, they should certainly be able to point you in the right direction. It is also a good idea in the long run to develop good relationships with your local shops and vendors. You never know when they can help in a pinch.

~Dave


----------



## Les (Feb 20, 2009)

I have heard that you can, and that its so easy a 6 year old could do it (as long as he has followed all lock out-tag out procedures and is authorized to work on the dimmers and associated electrical equipment). 

I suggest the search feature as well. There have been some very informative threads on this within the past few months.


----------

